# Viv Backgrounds



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

Does anybody know where I can purchase a decent vivarium background?

I'm looking for the laminated type posters that you can get for Aquaruims, but for a vivarium.

I ordered some from a company called Life Force Online, but I think they have ceased trading, despite taking my money!!!!:censor:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Doesn't your local reptile shop or aquarium supply any? We do a double sided water scene / desert scene background that's designed for aquariums really but the desert scene is fine for some reptiles. You might find the aquariums do a scene that is appropriate for reptiles.


----------



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

I will take a look today......My local reptile shop is owned and run by Waterlife Aquatics, so they have an aquarium shop there also.

Like you said, it is finding one that will take my fancy that will prove difficult:lol2:


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

Superbuzz3 said:


> I will take a look today......My local reptile shop is owned and run by Waterlife Aquatics, so they have an aquarium shop there also.
> 
> Like you said, it is finding one that will take my fancy that will prove difficult:lol2:



the fish and aquatics section of our local garden centre do them in rolls. Shouldn't be too hard to get hold of some. i would think that most fishy places will do them


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

I Dunt Know Were You Can Get A Background From But You Could Mke A Wall Background Useing Polisyrene And Puttings Sand Or Something On it To Make It Look Natural, Theres Lots Of Threads On The Forum Telling You How To Make The things!

GOOD LUCK :up: : victory:


----------



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

Cheers all for your help.:notworthy:

I have just been to the reptile/aquatic shop, and also sell them on large rolls, but they are all of water plants, and most show some kind of fish swimming on them.

I will have to keep looking.


----------



## valentino (Jan 2, 2008)

give Ashford Aqautics/Vermulens a try, they are just a short drive from waterlife past T5
I purchased a rock/desert background from them and they have a few other simular non-fish ones


----------



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

Valentino....I will pop in and see them....I go in there quite a bit so know where it is.

Thanks for the tip: victory:


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Naturezonepet.com home page

Faunology - The study of animals


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

charliet said:


> Naturezonepet.com home page


That's ace! Might have to ring my local print shop and see what it will cost to print one as a laminate.


----------



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Charliet.....:no1:


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

No probs


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

charliet said:


> No probs


what paper do you print them on?? and where can ya get big rolls of suitable paper?? what do you use?


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

this place sells funky backgrounds:

T-Rex Foam Systems

Reptile Backgrounds

Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile supplies mail order

or these for off the roll background:

Vivarium Backgrounds

or check out this to do your own:

Welcome To StreetDragster.com


----------



## Just_Nash (Dec 1, 2007)

Superbuzz3 said:


> Does anybody know where I can purchase a decent vivarium background?
> 
> I'm looking for the laminated type posters that you can get for Aquaruims, but for a vivarium.
> 
> I ordered some from a company called Life Force Online, but I think they have ceased trading, despite taking my money!!!!:censor:


Good call on Life Force Online btw, i was thinking about buying some stuff on there yesterday.. wont risk it now


----------



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just_Nash.....as we speak, I have been contacted by Life Force Online, and they have said that they are still doing business, but have changed telephone service providers. New telephone number is 01943 468691

They are also changing their names I think to Inter-Scapes, as their email address came through from [email protected].

Oh, one last thing, they are currently working on a new website so I am told.

They post the backgrounds via Royal Mail, so hopefully they will still get here. Once I have received them, I will let you know they are cosha to buy from


----------

